# Bowl tipping



## Mikayla (Mar 11, 2011)

Sonic tips his bowl over all the time, at the beginning of the night and then he's REALLY thirsty in the morning and I have to refill, and refill and refill. Is there anything I could do to make it stay on the ground?


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

If you don't want to buy a new heavier ceramic bowl. I would suggest hot gluing it to a tile. That's what I did with Napoleon. She tips her food over every single night, not her water, but I still Hot glued them both down to a tile. The tile also keeps her nails trimmed longer without hurting her little feets  It's also easy to clean if you make sure you seal all the way around the bottom of the bowl so its air tight against the tile. that way gunk won't get under the bowls.


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

pooka dotted said:


> If you don't want to buy a new heavier ceramic bowl. I would suggest hot gluing it to a tile. That's what I did with Napoleon. She tips her food over every single night, not her water, but I still Hot glued them both down to a tile. The tile also keeps her nails trimmed longer without hurting her little feets  It's also easy to clean if you make sure you seal all the way around the bottom of the bowl so its air tight against the tile. that way gunk won't get under the bowls.


 Thata's a great idea, I never thought of that!!!!!!!!!!! All my hedgehogs have water bowls,,, I feel a trip to home depot coming on ! lol


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

If it's the water bowl he keeps tipping over, you might want to look at getting a reptile waterer for him. I use one of these for Norman and they're great. They're basically a bowl that fills from an attached bottle. It sits nice and flat, is heavy and wide, and can't be tipped over (well, unless he gets a running start and the bottle is empty). It's designed to be stood on and there's nothing they can get their little snouts under to tip it over. 

Here's the one I use: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753957&lmdn=Reptile


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

I love the idea of glueing the bowls to a tile! I am going to have to try that for Sherlock, I'm getting so frustrated with him knocking over his food bowl XD


----------



## Mikayla (Mar 11, 2011)

He actually tries to drag it around the cage...so I think I'm gonna try to do the tile trick


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

Nebular said:


> If it's the water bowl he keeps tipping over, you might want to look at getting a reptile waterer for him. I use one of these for Norman and they're great. They're basically a bowl that fills from an attached bottle. It sits nice and flat, is heavy and wide, and can't be tipped over (well, unless he gets a running start and the bottle is empty). It's designed to be stood on and there's nothing they can get their little snouts under to tip it over.
> 
> Here's the one I use: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753957&lmdn=Reptile


 that's like the ones that are larger for dogs and cats?


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

I suppose so. I haven't actually seen those ones. I just know that they're intended for small reptiles and that Norman loves his. (just don't tell him it's not originally for hedgehogs)


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

I use reptile feeder bowls too! They're the bomb  Just a bit trickier to clean if you like to feed your hedge soft food. 

I would have never thought of hotgluing bowls to a tile. That's just pure genius


----------



## Hoppin Hedgehogs (Apr 3, 2011)

We also have a few who love to tip the bowl as soon as you fill it , 
we found the Living World rabbit dish (photo attached) works great , we have never found one of these tipped over, they cost $14.99 each but are well worth it


----------



## eshi (Mar 7, 2011)

@ pooka dot- Can you show us a picture of the set up?... the one where in the bowls where hot glued on the tiles? ^^ and what kind of tiles can we use? oh pretty please.... enlighten us.... ^^ thank you in advance.... ^^


----------



## PintoPrincess2 (Apr 5, 2011)

The breeder we got Penelope from had always used a water bottle so we haven't had much of this problem but when Pelly ( her nickname) had babies they didnt get the water bottle technique right away so we tried a bowl. We didn't have an issue with the little ones knocking over but mom did not like it at all! I don't know why but as soon as you would put it in there she would go right over to it and splash water everywhere. We coached them on how to use the water bottle and now they're little pros  The tile idea is great! My husband is now dreamig up ways to actually tile the bottem of his hedgie cage creation he's started in the garage.... good luck!


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

I have a differant problem. my Onyx tips his bowl on purpose and he digs in his food wat does that mean i thought of makeing a dig box i just havent got to it yet.


----------



## PintoPrincess2 (Apr 5, 2011)

danilious said:


> I have a differant problem. my Onyx tips his bowl on purpose and he digs in his food wat does that mean i thought of makeing a dig box i just havent got to it yet.


When we were using shavings Penelope would dig in them all the time. I belive they're burrowing animals in the wild so maybe just a natural habit some of them show and others dont. We tried to make a dig box but none of them really took to it. We're going to try again with different material though. If you go to the Toy forum there's tons of info on different ideas for dig boxes, most of them really different and unique. Plus lots of other ideas for homeade afforable toys. Good luck!


----------

